

Ask HN: Are we getting screwed? (No options) - throwaway12345

I work at a 100 man start-up.  
Investors own 60% of the company.  
Founders and Senior Execs own 30%.  
8% is spent option pool on current employees.
2% unallocated.<p>They stopped issuing options to new employees over a year ago and will do so only "on merit".<p>With investor ownership so high, I just don't think there is any chance of increasing the option pool.<p>Salaries are average.  We can see the value we are creating, but we are getting no upside for the hard work and long hours.<p>Is this typical in most start-ups that grow beyond a few dozen employees?
======
gyardley
Not typical - most start-ups continue to give out options no matter how many
employees they have. However, options at a hundred-person company are
generally petite. You shouldn't think of it as 'missing out on a chance to get
rich' or even 'missing out on a chance to make significant money', because it
probably isn't.

That said, if your company's mature enough to employ a hundred people and
you're working hard and putting in long hours, you're very likely getting
screwed on your salary.

